# Funny Story



## orvis1

Deleted


----------



## STEVO

Haha, **** bugchuckers anyways. Its funny how guys on that river can be. Try catching all those fish on spinning gear & take a look at their faces :lol:


----------



## sinergy

Too funny love the the bit were you asked him his name first that hilarious I got to try that some time.


----------



## Nor-tah

Dude is this true?? Unbelievable! Like the Green is so small that you have to fish the same holes!


----------



## orvis1

It is true.. 100% of it..


----------



## dartangion

What jerks. Why would they waste their time watching you when they could have walked up another 5 minutes and had close to the same action? Great story, I don't think I would've had the huevos to call them out like that. Hopefully they were cursed with the skunk the rest of the day. Losers....


----------



## lehi

Haha nice! You should have asked them if they wanted to borrow any Rainbow sparkle powerbait!


----------



## wyogoob

That's funny Orvis.

There's a pod of sportsman that are always in that hole that like to think they own the place.

Praise the Lord there's no duck hunting down there. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

lehi said:


> Haha nice! You should have asked them if they wanted to borrow any Rainbow sparkle powerbait!


They would say "no thanks, we have plenty"


----------



## wyogoob

Probably some knuckledraggers from Evanston Wyoming. We go down there often to get away from all the Utah people in Evanston.


----------



## icthys

Gotta love guys like that.

Gotta love guys like this also, "my buddy was drunk and every time he caught a fish he held it up and yelled at it "you don't eat orange worms" then released the fish showing them the fish yelling "take that dry fly boy!".

Both sides sound like neanderthals to me.


----------



## orvis1

icthys said:


> Gotta love guys like that.
> 
> Gotta love guys like this also, "my buddy was drunk and every time he caught a fish he held it up and yelled at it "you don't eat orange worms" then released the fish showing them the fish yelling "take that dry fly boy!".
> 
> Both sides sound like neanderthals to me.


Just like we love guys that have been members for 3 years with 78 posts and decide this is how they will contribute by calling a friend of mine a neanderthal... This was supposed to be a humorous story but that may not be your strong suit... Your name wouldn't be Clark would it?... :mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

orvis,
don't get your panties in a bundle. its not his fault that the cowboys didn't advance to the nfc championship.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO

Clark...... Clark, Is that you ??? :lol:

Geeeze orvis. Didnt anybody tell you that you shouldnt have a good time while fly fishing?? Your suppose to act all primed & proper!!!!


----------



## kochanut

STEVO said:


> Your suppose to act all primed & proper!!!!


so clothing optional during the summer probably is not a good idea?


----------



## STEVO

kochanut said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your suppose to act all primed & proper!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so clothing optional during the summer probably is not a good idea?
Click to expand...

Only if it involves chicks!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## icthys

What does Clark have to do with being an annoying loud mouth out on the stream?

What does 78 posts have to do with being an annoying loud mouth out on the stream?

I don't have to post 2700+ times to contribute to respectful fly fishing.

It's an open forum, I can post what I want, when I want, and about whom I want.

I forgot to thank you for a "funny story"

Thanks


----------



## sinergy

icthys said:


> It's an open forum, I can post what I want, when I want, and about whom I want.


Well my mommy can beat up your mommy and its my ball and im taking it :wink:


----------



## bullrider

That sounds like you guys had a ball there


----------



## ScottyP

I think I would have hiked at least a mile upstream to get away from both groups.


----------



## lost510

Hah, somebody calling you out on a post count. I guess you don't know a thing about fly fishing until you have at least 5,000 posts on various forums. Who am I to judge some obnoxious sportsman, after all he has several thousand more posts than me. I've fished plenty of rivers that enforce pool rotation, to prevent just these kinds of situations. After all, its not "your pool", and somebody else might like to enjoy it. Maybe look at all the issues with HB80 right now, if you went by this same mentality of it being "your pool", than wouldn't all the land owners and farmers claiming its "their stretch of river" be right? Wouldn't it kinda suck if you couldn't fish some of your favorite spots on the weber or provo cause somebody had already claimed "your pool"?


----------



## Packfish

Boy did this thread go in another direction--- all fishing- all everything should have a code of ethics of sorts- it's just common decency to your fellow man but I have a feeling if someone somewhere told me it was time to rotate - we'd have a discussion on that subject.


----------



## orvis1

lost510 said:


> Hah, somebody calling you out on a post count. I guess you don't know a thing about fly fishing until you have at least 5,000 posts on various forums. Who am I to judge some obnoxious sportsman, after all he has several thousand more posts than me. I've fished plenty of rivers that enforce pool rotation, to prevent just these kinds of situations. After all, its not "your pool", and somebody else might like to enjoy it. Maybe look at all the issues with HB80 right now, if you went by this same mentality of it being "your pool", than wouldn't all the land owners and farmers claiming its "their stretch of river" be right? Wouldn't it kinda suck if you couldn't fish some of your favorite spots on the weber or provo cause somebody had already claimed "your pool"?


You typed in the wrong URL http://www.utahonthefly.com is what you are looking for. You will find plenty of people willing to argue with you with you there, and many fly fisherman much more talented than myself (not that it is saying much). Thought I was sharing a humorous story but there are always a few that just don't get it. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO

Pool Rotation???? If a guy ever approached me on the river about that ... he just might get his ass kicked :lol: . Common sense would tell the average person that if somebody is fishing in "your hole" then go 100 yards up river and find another. Its not like good holes on the green are that hard to come by. Even the average "baitchucker" like me has more common sense than that!!!!

Mabey this is a stupid question (like I said im a baitchucker), but what rivers enforce "pool rotation"? Seems to me that if you want a certain hole you better get your ass out of bed before everybody else and get there.


----------



## sinergy

I got a good laugh out of it .. Must be the cold weather making everyone grumpy


----------



## Bhilly81

Hey orvis don't feel at all bad at what you did and said to this guy Clark I for one am happy for you and glad that you posted the story for all to see I laugh every time I Just see the title 

I am glad you called him out on pushing his way into your hole cause now hopefully he will think twice about squeezing in on someone else's hole and the next person may not be as nice about it who knows and I would have pretty much the same thing as you did


----------



## Huge29

ScottyP said:


> I think I would have hiked at least a mile upstream to get away from both groups.


While it does sound funny on both accounts, FWIW it is worth I must agree with Scotty, nasty drunks are far more offensive to me than hole crowders; although both seriously annoy me.


----------



## lost510

Orvis, I'm sorry, your story was kind of funny, and those guys did sound like pro DB's. That UTOF comment put me in my place and made me re-examine how I worded that. And obviously this is one of the longest ongoing arguments in fishing, how to handle somebody encroaching on where your line is going. If I see somebody watch me fish an area for an hour without getting pushy, I usually offer them the spot, in exchange for a few flies of course. I know i've certainly been on the other end of it, and know how frustrating it can be. And I really hope HB80 passes so that your story doesn't become the norm on Utahs waters.

Steve-O, the rivers that I fished with pool rotation were in Canada a bit north of Maine where I grew up. These are Atlantic salmon waters with limited access, and small stretches of fishable water. Obviously due to the fact that they are AS waters, the fish can be somewhat limited too. I was absolutely F'in pissed off at the pool rotation and took your approach with it when I was younger. After some more experience, I realized that system actual worked quite well, and almost guaranteed that you would get to fish at least a couple of your favorite spots. It just seemed to improve overall attitude and interactions between anglers. You still needed to get there early to have a chance of catching anything.


----------



## STEVO

Huge29 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would have hiked at least a mile upstream to get away from both groups.
> 
> 
> 
> While it does sound funny on both accounts, FWIW it is worth I must agree with Scotty, nasty drunks are far more offensive to me than hole crowders; although both seriously annoy me.
Click to expand...

Let me guess....... a drunk flyfisherman threw beer all over your family last year? :lol: j/k

I think people assume that other people go into the wild for the same reasons they do. I dont see any problems with somebody going out and having a good time (drunk or not). Simple, if you dont like what somebody else is doing, then move on. Back in the day we used to go up to strawberry , Pull the truck down on the shore, turn the music up(not too loud) and drink some beer. Without fail EVERY trip we would have people come over and tell us how annoying it is hearing music and how they come up there to get away from "noise" and how offended they are that we were drinking. These were people that showed up well after we did and decide they want to fish 20 yards from us. CMONE people you have the whole **** lake or river to fish.

Lost510,

I have heard how crazy the rivers in Canada and Alaska can get when the salmon are running. I can see it to a point in that case where it would be good to rotate to eliminate alot of problems, But I have been on the Green in the peak season and I have NEVER seen it so busy that you cant find a hole of some sort to fish up there. If I am fishing and my fly can hit you.... IT WILL HIT YOU :lol:


----------



## Huge29

STEVO said:


> I think people assume that other people go into the wild for the same reasons they do. I dont see any problems with somebody going out and having a good time (drunk or not). Simple, if you dont like what somebody else is doing, then move on. Back in the day we used to go up to strawberry , Pull the truck down on the shore, turn the music up(not too loud) and drink some beer. Without fail EVERY trip we would have people come over and tell us how annoying it is hearing music and how they come up there to get away from "noise" and how offended they are that we were drinking. These were people that showed up well after we did and decide they want to fish 20 yards from us. CMONE people you have the whole **** lake or river to fish.


If they heard the music it is too loud, stay home and blast out the whole hood! Why go that far just to do that? I don't care about drunks making arses of themselves, it is quite comical IMHO. However, nasty drunks like the one Orvis described is annoying to everyone except the drunk and his usually drunk buddy and is commonly known as public intoxication after which he drives home illegally placing himself and every other person in danger; now that is beyond annoying, but stupid and very irresponsible. if you want to quietly drink your booze knock yourself out! However, don't ruin the tranquility of nature for everyone due to your inconsideration for others with your blasting music and pie hole, that is all! There are people that can be just as annoying w/o booze, same words for them.


----------



## STEVO

I thought you had to take a profiling quiz or something to be a mod :lol: . Not everybody that drinks is a "drunk" . Just because somebody wants to go out and have a good time doesnt mean that they have to abide you YOUR rules. How do you know how loud my music was unless it was you asking (your not clark are you?) I have the right to listen to music when im fishing if I want to , Dont like it ........MOVE. I wouldnt pull up next to somebody and do that , but if im well away from anybody else, and they decide to fish next to me, they can deal with it or move. How is a couple of buddies getting excited about a fish they caught any different than a guy out there with his 10 screaming and yelling kids? Im sure when your out in "nature" you tell your kids to sit down & shut up right?


----------



## Huge29

STEVO said:


> I thought you had to take a profiling quiz or something to be a mod :lol: . Not everybody that drinks is a "drunk" . Just because somebody wants to go out and have a good time doesnt mean that they have to abide you YOUR rules.


No profiling here, I think they were just really desperate!
I will type it slower if that makes it easier for the boozers to read it. :mrgreen: Maybe you missed this part, well the whole post I guess:


> *I don't care about drunks making arses of themselves, it is quite comical IMHO. However, nasty drunks like the one Orvis described is annoying to everyone except the drunk and his usually drunk buddy and is commonly known as public intoxication after which he drives home illegally placing himself and every other person in danger; now that is beyond annoying, but stupid and very irresponsible. if you want to quietly drink your booze knock yourself out! However, don't ruin the tranquility of nature for everyone due to your inconsideration for others with your blasting music and pie hole, that is all! There are people that can be just as annoying w/o booze, same words for them*.


 :mrgreen:
I think the fellar above made a good point about HB80, just because you got there first doesn't make it your spot not that you have to move and just because anyone has some liquid courage does not mean that they have to be loud. You do make a good comparison though, I am considerate of others in not allowing my kids to annoy others and make sure they are behaving, just like a drunk needs, maybe their mom should have to join them to see what a failure they are as a parent. :mrgreen: Again, knock yourself out w/ your booze, but don't take it upon yourself to yell at everyone around, common decency, it is not an alcohol thing!


----------



## sinergy

Wow this post REALLY went down hill, Good job Orvis1 , telling your funny story, stirring the pot making all these jokers upset about fishing and having fun. Geez ... 8) 8) 8) 

FYI to the Masses: Hey you out there stop being so up tight pull the stick out of your arse and have fun already. Were not at church were fishing and having fun. 

No matter what you believe there's always going to be people crowding people on the river your always going to have that one loud drunk guy. 

Stop crying about it have fun life is too short to get all butt hurt over nothing. Go out toss a line remember your fishing doing something you love and enjoy. Smile laugh moon the guy crowding you LOL just have fun.


----------



## .45

-BaHa!- -BaHa!- 

STEVO got lectured !!! :lol:


----------



## STEVO

I have officially been shown the light :mrgreen: 

Orvis, You were a ******* and you should feel much shame :lol: 

Huge, I think you completely missed the whole moral of the story here. "Clark" was the dry fly guy. Im sure you know how many of those "dry fly guys" are. Its their way or the highway. Everyone that doesnt do it their way is the scum of the earth, the lowlifes using a worm dropper are the ones ruining "their sport". In this case the "Neanderthal's" caught the most fish and just mabey the elitsist got a taste of their own medicine. Clark saw these guys were having fun, and apparently he wanted to join them, but Orvis ruined that guys dream just because he's a jerk like that :OX/: 

.45, Yer next sissy boy!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

Can you tell it has been a long winter and we are all ready for the soft water?


----------



## lost510

Stevo, you raised a great point. Hell I'd rather take a raging drunk using a trout as a baseball bat and blasting country music so loud my ears bled, than 10 screaming kids. And you're absolutely right that there is no need for pool rotation on the green. Those Salmon rivers certainly don't have 10,000 fish per mile or whatever the green has. I still can't get over that UTOF comment though, if we were on that forum Orvis would be getting blasted for hot spotting the green


----------



## kochanut

lost510 said:


> Orvis would be getting blasted for hot spotting the green


yea how dare you! no one knew that river had so many sore jawed fish until you said something!! 

also this post is my "Days of our lives" while here at work


----------



## nate1031

I'm posting so I can see how many posts I have.


----------



## nate1031

64?! In nearly two years?! ****, I better get going. My DPA (Daily Posting Average for all you n00bs) is only at .112 I clearly gotta get that above 3.000 if I'm gonna be taken seriously as a fisherman.


----------



## .45

nate1031 said:


> 64?! In nearly two years?! ****, I better get going. My DPA (Daily Posting Average for all you n00bs) is only at .112 I clearly gotta get that above 3.000 if I'm gonna be taken seriously as a fisherman.


That's right nate !!!! The more post, the more sign of credibility as a fishing and hunting guy and whatever else you want to be... :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut

if.....


----------



## kochanut

thats....


----------



## kochanut

the....


----------



## kochanut

case.... LOL! 

sorry i had to do that!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

man this post if funny. I liked the story that was great. I loved it when you asked Clark if he wanted to use your pole. great story.


----------



## Huge29

STEVO said:


> Huge, I think you completely missed the whole moral of the story here. "Clark" was the dry fly guy. Im sure you know how many of those "dry fly guys" are. Its their way or the highway. Everyone that doesnt do it their way is the scum of the earth, the lowlifes using a worm dropper are the ones ruining "their sport". In this case the "Neanderthal's" caught the most fish and just mabey the elitsist got a taste of their own medicine. Clark saw these guys were having fun, and apparently he wanted to join them, but Orvis ruined that guys dream just because he's a jerk like that :OX/:


You must be confused with someone else's post! I personally think dry fly guys are all **** **** ***'ing **** ****!!! :mrgreen: I am yet to have a positive experience with a single one of them while out fishing, no exaggeration! 
My point was that Clark is an idiot, no one has questioned that, in addition drunk loud mouth guy is a bigger idiot! I do appreciate being a wiener to the dry fly guy, but that only makes Clark more of a wiener. I would like to say that I would have said the same thing that Orvis did to Clark and if I imbibed I would have. :wink: 
Thanks for sharing Orvis!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man I hate people that drink, I wish they would all move to Idaho. :evil:


----------



## rick_rudder

wow, what a nice thread, when i have trouble with people fishing in my hole what i like to do is deficate in my hand, rub it all over my chest and run towards the people and they usually take off running, try it, let me know if it works for you


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

fixed blade said:


> Man I hate people that drink, I wish they would all move to Idaho. :evil:


Sorry if this offended anybody. I was drunk when I wrote this last night.


----------



## kochanut

fixed blade said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2rmww3pe]Man I hate people that drink, I wish they would all move to Idaho. :evil:


Sorry if this offended anybody. I was drunk when I wrote this last night.[/quote:2rmww3pe]

im offended, you dident offer any free beer to any of us


----------



## STEVO

kochanut said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="fixed blade":1qiinlq0]Man I hate people that drink, I wish they would all move to Idaho. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this offended anybody. I was drunk when I wrote this last night.
Click to expand...

im offended, you dident offer any free beer to any of us[/quote:1qiinlq0]

Ya man, WTH???? Selfish I tell ya, Just plain selfish!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep, and now your really going to hate me. They were out of state Budweiser's. Left over from the Superbowl party.

Please note. I had no control of how they were boot legged. A neighbors friend brought them over the border and left them out my house. I do not know this person.


----------



## kochanut

i just run up on base.... they stick that huge orange sticker on mine that says strong beer.... still not used to that yet


----------



## quakeycrazy

Good Hell, must be a pretty boring winter to be arguing about something like this post. Here's an idea, how about all you drunks (not beer drinkers, I said DRUNKS) go and scream at yourself instead of others, and how about all you shoulder fisherman take a few extra steps with your $300 simms wading boots and walk another 20 yards up the river and find your own hole. The Green is NOT that crowded. Also, please don't blast your music on the lake, that is not only annoying but completely white trash, especially if you are listening to AC/DC it doesn't help your cause!!!


----------



## kochanut

hey now, im white trash SOMETIMES (when cat and carp fishing) but i also use my head phones to blast my AC/DC. hope that helps!


----------



## orvis1

kochanut said:


> hey now, im white trash SOMETIMES (when cat and carp fishing) but i also use my head phones to blast my AC/DC. hope that helps!


So when are we going trolling then?


----------



## kochanut

as soon as the lakes open up and the beer gets plenty cold. well have my brother drive, i mean safety first and all


----------



## STEVO

Haha, Im a great drunk driver!!!! I hit 9 cats one night... And *0* people :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

kochanut said:


> as soon as the lakes open up and the beer gets plenty cold. well have my brother drive, i mean safety first and all


Hell I am on the HCG diet can't have beer for 2 months I will drive ya... Like your tunes choices..


----------



## kochanut

you guys are nuts!


----------



## quakeycrazy

I have no problem with the AC/DC listening.......as long as you are wearing a shirt, not sitting on the tailgate passed out cold drunk, or using a pole with a bell to wake you up if you are getting a bite!! :O--O:


----------



## Riverrat77

Stevo and Orvis, I'd be down for a weekend at the lake with blared music, bait rods soakin and some BBQ'in while we wait for the yank on the end of the line. I liked your story.... only thing better would have been if Orvis had been using plastic minnows to yank hogs outta the Green. Oh yeah... there are no more hogs because of people like Orvis hotspotting the Green... shame, shame. :wink: You'll have to take me out there with you one of these days and show me how to do it right Orvis. Stevo, you bring the beer and you can come too.


----------



## wyogoob

Hi Orvis, I'm back.

My dad, an alchoholic, always said "Never trust anyone that doesn't drink".

Ah....I'm not sure that has anything to do with your post. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

wyogoob said:


> Hi Orvis, I'm back.
> 
> *My dad, an alchoholic, always said "Never trust anyone that doesn't drink".
> *
> Ah....I'm not sure that has anything to do with your post. :roll:


Is your dad a 34 year old dude named bob? If so he's a friend of mine and says the same thing all the time. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Orvis, I'm back.
> 
> *My dad, an alchoholic, always said "Never trust anyone that doesn't drink".
> *
> Ah....I'm not sure that has anything to do with your post. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your dad a 34 year old dude named bob? If so he's a friend of mine and says the same thing all the time. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

I wish, he's gone now. But I carry on the tradition and say it all the time now.


----------



## Riverrat77

wyogoob said:


> I wish, he's gone now. But I carry on the tradition and say it all the time now.


We ought to get a group of guys together and go hang out there and do some fishing.... enough with this whole ice fishing nonsense. Get a bunch of guys from here and carpool out there to do some river fishing. We get tired of that, there's no shortage of lakes and streams around there to hit when we're done with the Green. I've always wanted to go out there and I'd be much more likely to show up for that when its at least a little warmer as opposed to that ice fishing stuff.... too **** cold for that.  We could maybe even convince FB to bring some homebrew. :shock: It'd be a good time.... and we wouldn't even have to rotate pools to enjoy it.


----------



## orvis1

Riverrat77 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, he's gone now. But I carry on the tradition and say it all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> We ought to get a group of guys together and go hang out there and do some fishing.... enough with this whole ice fishing nonsense. Get a bunch of guys from here and carpool out there to do some river fishing. We get tired of that, there's no shortage of lakes and streams around there to hit when we're done with the Green. I've always wanted to go out there and I'd be much more likely to show up for that when its at least a little warmer as opposed to that ice fishing stuff.... too **** cold for that.  We could maybe even convince FB to bring some homebrew. :shock: It'd be a good time.... and we wouldn't even have to rotate pools to enjoy it.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a motley crew that could piss some of those straight out of the Orvis catalog dry fly fishing purists right off. Soft plastics on the green... I can hear the shrieking now... Heaven for bid if one of us DAHB care to keep a fish for the fire we might have to fight our way back to the parking lot. :mrgreen: Plus we better not post a report on it would hate to hot spot the green the UTOF guys would go nuts. I could imagine the looks I would get in my Simms waders with my orvis rod walking with a group drinking beer and tossing lures. It would be worth the trip just to see the reactions! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut

^ id go and even contribute a 30 pack


----------



## Riverrat77

Kochanut.... you'd have to make sure its PBR or Natty Light to fit in. Maybe bring some of the aluminum Bud Light bottles. :lol: I have a Badlands pack with a water bladder... I wonder how beer would keep in that thing? Would it be acceptable for me to wear camo neoprenes? If not, I have some Cabela's breathables I could wear with tennis shoes for wading boots.  Orvis, I'd be all about making a shore lunch. Can you even do that out there? You know, we could go, have a great time with great company and each pack out a bag of trash at the end of the day to show even the reddest of ******** can make a positive contribution to the environment while having a rockin good time on the river. I do imagine we'd get all sorts of "if looks could kill" glares while we're there but hopefully we'd be too busy actually catching fish and creating memories to even worry about those who'd waste time looking down on good folks. 8)


----------



## kochanut

unless im in europe, beer is beer here in the states. name the time frame, ill find a way to make it


----------



## lost510

You guys be careful. It sounds like your planning a good time. Clark might call the cops on you or something. BTW this thread is just incredible.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Riverrat77 said:


> , pack out a bag of trash at the end of the day


You wont be packing any trash out. You will be packing a trash bag full of bud light or Michelob out with you. :mrgreen: Sounds like a great time. what well can you ask for. You got great company,food and beer.


----------



## orvis1

So when are we planning this shindig? We could rent a couple of rafts from the lodge if you want to be mobile. If I have a good sales month I may feel like coughing up the dough for a drift boat.


----------



## kochanut

orvis1 said:


> So when are we planning this shindig? We could rent a couple of rafts from the lodge if you want to be mobile. If I have a good sales month I may feel like coughing up the dough for a drift boat.


i can snag a drift boat on base from the MWR/Services SQ, for a fraction of what im sure you guys would be charged, i think its 15 bucks for the weekend (3 days). if interested all i need to know is about when, and week days are a pain for me since i have to take leave and such.... besides im trying to save my leave for a trip to russia this summer to fish the Kamtachak Pen... orvis, ill make a deal with ya, ill snag the drift boat you pay for the plane tickets to Vladivostok? 

anywho let me know and i could probably get up to all three of the drift boats.


----------



## Huge29

Sounds like it is all coming together; you just need to get a hold of your buddy Clark again to be your designated driver it sounds like.


----------



## orvis1

kochanut said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are we planning this shindig? We could rent a couple of rafts from the lodge if you want to be mobile. If I have a good sales month I may feel like coughing up the dough for a drift boat.
> 
> 
> 
> i can snag a drift boat on base from the MWR/Services SQ, for a fraction of what im sure you guys would be charged, i think its 15 bucks for the weekend (3 days). if interested all i need to know is about when, and week days are a pain for me since i have to take leave and such.... besides im trying to save my leave for a trip to russia this summer to fish the Kamtachak Pen... orvis, ill make a deal with ya, ill snag the drift boat you pay for the plane tickets to Vladivostok?
> 
> anywho let me know and i could probably get up to all three of the drift boats.
Click to expand...

That is excellent! I am good for whenever... I love cicadia season personally. May is a good month to be on the river. Weekends also work the best for me I can pull one up there as well or kick in some gas money and ride up whatever works best.


----------



## kochanut

ok well lets shoot for may then.... the last week of april ill be at powell chilling on the 54 footer fishing for walleye and crappie.... anytime after that im game... ill call MWR today and reserve all three boats... it would help if we had one or two more trucks so we could pull all the drift boats.. if we only need two boats we would only need 2 trucks, know what i mean? ill leave it to you to hammer down the weekend you want to go and ill reserve as many campsites at little hole as we need. will just need the dates. 2 to 3 people per boat would mean we would be partying it up at night lol


----------



## orvis1

Sounds like a plan... How about letting people respond to this post with three things:


Would you like to go... 

What weekend they would like it to be in may excluding memorial day weekend...

Do you have a truck that can pull a drift boat....


----------



## kochanut

i would figure STEVO and your drinking buddy would like to go, and i can probably get my brother to go also.... thats 5 people, with three trucks so far... again im just assuming


----------



## orvis1

Yep I know stevo is in... He has a truck I have a truck and if you have a truck that covers the truck. Now who can row mother in law may be another issue.


----------



## kochanut

i can row mother in law no biggy... hell if even the three of us were the only ones to go that would actually work out... id be on oars its no biggy for me, i was a rafting guide on the american river in cali so i have an idea of what im doing.


----------



## lost510

I want to go just to see if we could have a huge group pissing off clark and all those "nymphing isn't fly fishing" a-holes. Don't have a truck or a boat, but can bring plenty of beers + gas money, and I can tye cicadas for the group. Almost all i ever do on the weekends is fish, so any weekends good for me (other than memorial day, going to pyramid lake).


----------



## kochanut

ok, if you guys could PM me your email addy's ill start a list and start sending this out. my brother is probably going to come and tow his trailer up so him and i have a place to sleep, but more importantly, a place everyone could cook, sit around, and listen to tunes.


----------



## kochanut

email sent to you orvis1


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER

I would be interested in going. I might be able to get a drift boat from the lodge(falcons ledge), I do also have a truck AND I also hate purist dry fly fishermen attitudes.(not that I dont love dry fly fishing, just some of those a holes attitudes) I love beer, whiskey and fishing and think they all compliment each other well, so I could bring whatever anybody wants. How bout a potluck for food. I have some good riverside recipes that have been a great success. 

I will for sure bring the powerbait and the night crawlers. :lol: 

Oh and I also have a good amount of rowing experience. I have done a few two day over nighter yellowstone river trips in Montana, and a cataract canyon trip from moab to lake powell, and about 100 days on Starvation bottom bouncing with my ore power. 


I am just throwing this idea out there but what about camping on the B section after a nice long, slow, get out and wade a little A section float for a half day and then a full day on the B and maybe the C. I know it would be a lot of work to plan but it would be EPIC and well worth the efforts.

Orvis, if the cicada hatch actually does happen this year that would be the only thing that I could think of to get me away from my May Starvation addiction. May at Starvation is SWEET and so is the cicada hatch on the green but if there was some sort of get together it would sound like I could get away from the 'eyes for a weekend. I will keep my eye on this thread to see what comes of it.


----------



## orvis1

I gotta vouch for skunkbuster being a stud come join us.. Shoot me a pm and I will give you my e-mail address. I am likely pulling up the ******* Hilton so we will have a warm dry place to sleep! You know it is good fishing if we can get you away from chasing eyes and get me away from chasing tigers right! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut

B section sounds good but i have never floated it.... right now we have 5 people... anyway, where do we pull out of b section?


----------



## orvis1

I have only floated b once you can do an a & b float in same day just will be a longer day. Not so many stops to fish the prime runs. I honestly don't remember where you pull out at B section but I have a buddy I can ask about it.


----------



## Nor-tah

I will go and I volunteer to be the DD. :lol: :lol: What day are we talking exactly?? I will also vouch for Skunk_Buster. From everything I have heard that kid can cook!! I will help out with the meals also if I go. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Grandpa D

The B section ends in Brown's Park.
There are a couple of places to pull out.
Just be sure to pull out in the same place that you are parked!

By the way,
I have rowed the A section several times in rafts and pontoons.
I have only fished the B section three times.
I like the A section a lot more than the B section.

The B section does have less pressure on it though.


----------



## Riverrat77

I don't know the first thing about rowing a boat on a river, but I'd give em hell with a fishing rod. I'll throw in gas money or drive myself and unless we're planning on everyone going in a boat, I'd actually be ok walking along with a backpack full of beer and a couple Gatorades. I'm certainly down with camping or bringing along some steaks to grill up while we're hanging out after camping.


----------



## scientificangler

I would be interested. Any weekend but the last one in May is fine with me. No truck that can pull a drift boat, though I might be able to work something out if we really need another truck.


----------



## STEVO

Fo Shizzel im in :mrgreen: I have never rowed the green (or any boat for that matter) But Im always willing to try it. Ive got this kick ass captains hat im gonna wear while im driving. Ill get a bottle of jager on ice tonight so it will be cold for the trip.


----------



## kochanut

right now its looking like we got 6 people, but im not 100% sure... ill need email addresses PM'd to me to add you to the email chain


----------



## TungHeadDropper

The first take out on B is IX (Indian Crossing), 9 miles from Little Hole. Taylor Flat Bridge has a ramp as well, just 1 mile below IX. Cowboy Bar is another 1 1/2 to 2 miles down fron TFB, and has a ramp as well. There are BLM campgrounds at IX and TFB, and real roughing it at Cowboy Bar. Be careful if you plan to float below TFB, as there is often just the far right that is safe, and during high water you will be ducking down in the boat and floating backwards to avoid catching the bow and flipping your boat.

Orvis, let me know the dates of this shindig when it all gets hammered down. I can try to be up there to row you and Stevo down the river. I owe you guys.

Tube jigs and Tiny Tots,

BL


----------



## icthys

Can I come?


----------



## kochanut

we have 8 confirmed right now, can only be a total of 9 (3 per boat) unless someone comes up with another boat and wants to drag another camper, hey the more the merrier, i need email addys to add to the distro list


----------



## Bhilly81

sounds like its going to be a great trip


----------



## kochanut

update to this trip, my buddy volunteered to go back to afghanistan, so naturally my other buddy followed, were down to 6.


----------



## orvis1

Sounds like 2 boats then... You can pull one and I can pull one... We will see here at the end of next month where the count is. Sorry your buddies backed out on you.


----------



## troutgass

How the heck did I miss this thread? It took my about 2 hours, but I finally got to the end. I would also like to invite myself if possible :lol: I have a truck and can pull a boat. I would love to come if it falls on a weekend that I don't have to work.


----------



## kochanut

bump... such a great thread that turned into an epic trip, and since May is comming, cant wait to do it in toons only!

i mean its been a year and everything.....

steveo needs to do EXACTLY what he did last time!


----------



## firemanbubba

My buddys and I had a rule when we would go out fishing. If someone caught a fish the others had to drink a beer before they could start fishing again. The one that caught the fish was exempt from drinking that turn. With several hook ups in the party it made for a good time. You had the potential to get behind several beers if the fishing was good.


----------

